# How to cover up acne. (Long and extremely picture heavy)



## Lily_Lyla (Sep 29, 2008)

This is for Rbella and all the others who requested it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was requested this by people in my FOTD thread.
It uses more items than I did in there but I use these when I want to look good when going out with the boyfriend.


*FACE:*
_Primer_
Boots
Time Delay - softening line smoother 

_Colour correctors_
Pure Luxe 
What Red?: Green colour powder (minimizes redness)
Banana Spilt: Neutralizes blue under-eye circles and brightens the face.

_Foundations_
Bourjois
Pinceau - Rose Clair
Comme apres 10 heures de sommeil

_Concealer_
Bourjois
Anticernces Pinceau

_Face powder_
Mixed from different brands.

*CHEEKS:*
_Blush_
17 (From Boots) Bramble Frost

_Highlighter_
Revlon
Skinlights 01 Natural Light.

*EYES:*
_Primer_
Urban Decay Primer Potion

_Eyeshadows_
The Body Shop
Calico (All over eyelid)
Bourjois
08 Beige Rose (Highlight)
54 Marron Glace (In the crease)

_Eyeliner_
Collection 2000
Eye definer 2 - Brown

_Mascara_
Collection 2000
Longer Lash Mascara 3 - Brownish Black

_Eyebrows_
Collection 2000
Eyebrow definer 3 - Blonde

*FIX + <3*

Time to get onto the tutorial: 






Start with a clean and moisturized face.





Add the green colour corrector. 





Buff loads!





Add the yellow, again buff loads.





Take your foundation and mix it on the back of your hand. This warms it up and helps it apply nicely.





Dab it all over your face with a brush.





Blend it in really well.





Add your concealer and blend it in well with your middle finger. Take your foundation brush and make sure it disappears in.





Take a tiny bit of face powder then buff it in.





Brush your blush on sparingly. Blend in well.





Dab your highlighter along the top then blend it in.





Prime your eyes and rub it in well.





Add the skin coloured shadow all over the lid.





Add your highlight and blend the two colours together
Add your colour of choice to the crease and blend it in.





Line your top eyelid as close to the lashes as possible.





Add mascara





Spray with Fix + and your done!!!!




Take loads of pictures.


----------



## joey444 (Sep 29, 2008)

WOW! Great job, thank you sooooo much!


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 29, 2008)

wow that looks amazing!
is that the GOSH 187 dupe? I love tha brush.
Also... where do you get Pure Luxe from? I saw you're in the UK too


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_wow that looks amazing!
is that the GOSH 187 dupe? I love tha brush.
Also... where do you get Pure Luxe from? I saw you're in the UK too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup, I love this brush. All though mine seems to shed a lot!

I ordered the pure luxe online. It is really cheap and great quality.


----------



## nunu (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, that's amazing! Thank you for the tut!


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow! You look incredible.  Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 29, 2008)

Great Tut!!!


----------



## rbella (Sep 29, 2008)

AWWW, thank you my darling!!  This is very, very helpful.  I will follow it exactly!!!!!!  You are awesome and I really can't tell you how much I appreciate this TUT!!!!!!!!  LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_AWWW, thank you my darling!!  This is very, very helpful.  I will follow it exactly!!!!!!  You are awesome and I really can't tell you how much I appreciate this TUT!!!!!!!!  LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 





You are waaayy too kind. Love you too!
 I've only recently got into make-up properly. Before I'd do loads on the eyes and ignore the rest of my face.

My boyfriend is trying to encourage me to work independently to do prom make-up etc.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome tutorial u did here


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a fantastic tutorial! 
Has anyone ever told you, you look like a youtuber called mememolly? I think its the hair . lol


----------



## rbella (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok,so I just ordered the Pure Luxe stuff, but I can't find the freaking foundation anywhere!!!  Where did you get it?


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Ok,so I just ordered the Pure Luxe stuff, but I can't find the freaking foundation anywhere!!!  Where did you get it?_

 
BOURJOIS | USA

This is the concealer but their foundations seem to be limited to Europe =\

They are also know as:

10 hour sleep effect foundation
and
brush foundation (this one only came out in the shops a few weeks ago) but found it Ulta.com - Cosmetics, Fragrance, Salon and Beauty Gifts


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 29, 2008)

WOW that is amazing tut. you look beautiful.


----------



## rbella (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eye80 (Sep 29, 2008)

WOWwww amazing and u look tooo cute


----------



## mizuki~ (Sep 29, 2008)

You look FLAWLESS! Thanks for the amazinggg tut I wish you made this tutorial a few months earlier when I broke out really bad hahah

now..time for me to purchase those correctors...


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Sep 30, 2008)

wowww, you saved my life with this


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you for this wonderful tutorial!


----------



## Sushi. (Sep 30, 2008)

Great job! thanks for posting this


----------



## .k. (Sep 30, 2008)

aww you're so freaking cute!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 30, 2008)

You are beautiful! And that found. makes your skin look like it's glowing!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 30, 2008)

Great tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for sharing! And.... you're really cute!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks so much... I don't have acne but very red cheeks.  Where do you get Pure Luxe, Banana Split, and What Red?  I really want to try those... especially What Red.


----------



## sunshine16 (Sep 30, 2008)

WOW! you look great
and i just bought a what red and sample of banana split, i'd never even heard of the brand but googled it and have already ordered some within 5 minutes of seeing this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they should be paying you commission for this! haha


----------



## moonlit (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank u so much for this tutorial..  you look so cute and ur skin looks flawless..


----------



## genduk26 (Oct 2, 2008)

WOW!!! that's so amazing. I'll get those correctors.


----------



## Kitface (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow! You are really pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I so have to try this one day. Thanks!


----------



## Glittereuphoria (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for this awesome tut! I am definitely getting those correctors. A makeup kit must have. BTW, you're are adorably cute!


----------



## kp1shadow (Oct 19, 2008)

wow! you look amazing :]
thank you for the tutorial


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 19, 2008)

I cannot express how much I appreciate this tutorial. I've been battling pretty bad acne all my life, but never knew how to properly cover it up, and just kind of accepted the fact that I couldn't do it!

Now I have some more confidence that I can, and I'm going to get some new products, and try this out. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## russia1000 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thank you so much for this tutorial.


----------



## rbella (Oct 23, 2008)

BTW, I bought the Pure Luxe green and yellow b/c of you and it is awesome!!!! Thank you so much for this tutorial...You are an inspiration to me!


----------



## skayefab (May 22, 2009)

Job well done...


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (May 22, 2009)

Just came across this...but you did a fabulous job! I'm thinkin I may order me some stuff now...


----------



## elongreach (May 22, 2009)

Wow, you look fantastic!  That was such a transformation!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (May 22, 2009)

Your skin looks perfect!


----------



## AmiS4ys (May 23, 2009)

this is a great great tut! where were you 2 years ago?! lol


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for this post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Very helpful


----------



## mello (May 26, 2009)

Wow, you did a fantastic job! Gotta love the green powders, they work like a charm!


----------



## ladyJ (May 26, 2009)

Great tut!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 26, 2009)

Great Tut!!!!!


----------



## monter (May 27, 2009)

that green corrector looks amazing... will be buying now. thanks so much for this!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (May 28, 2009)

Awesome tut! thx for sharing!


----------



## BRO0KElynn (May 29, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## mac-gic (Jun 2, 2009)

this is so good... i really liked the way you hide you spots


----------



## kellia (Jun 2, 2009)

I remember trying to do this....I bought drugstore green corrector but I used way too much in the mis-guided idea that more is better.  I need to go back and study your tut better because my result was nowhere near as nice as yours!


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow great tutorial! I've been waiting for someone to do a tut on how to cover up acne. Great job, and your so cute! lol


----------



## maira05 (Dec 19, 2009)

omg you're so pretty and talented! Love it! Thank you so much for posting it!


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow thank you so much for this! I have such hard time covering the redness from acne so thank you!!
you are soo pretty!


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, I posted this ages ago! Thank-you


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Dec 21, 2009)

Great tutorial!!!


----------



## gujifijian (Dec 25, 2009)

wow those pictures were awesome! the foundation blends so well with ur skintone. I'm so jealous. Still trying to match now that Revlon Colorstay discontinued one of the shades and the shade i"M using now is a bit darker. Grrrrrrrr. btw awesome tutorial.


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Dec 25, 2009)

Gorgeous! Thanks for the tutorial. Your skin looks amazing.


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Jan 16, 2010)

you are amazing!


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 16, 2010)

Awesome!!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MalaRea (Jan 18, 2010)

wow, very nice

love the kitty in signature


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 29, 2010)

wow, what a great method! thanks!
i think i'm gonna try it.


----------

